
I Built an Apple Music Web Player to Use Apple Music on Linux - daegloe
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/a5p8v5/i_built_an_apple_music_web_player_to_use_apple/
======
jbob2000
Why? Why would you build a piece of software for free for a near-trillion
dollar company? If Apple wanted Apple Music on Linux, they could absolutely
build something themselves. But they haven't and they won't, they don't want
Linux users as customers. They especially don't want Linux users calling up
and wondering why XYZ feature of Apple Music isn't working on their machine.

I totally get if this was built as a demo or for a portfolio, but I would not
want to be caught holding this hot potato when the music stops.

~~~
memsom
The API he is using is public and seems to be intended to do what he is doing
with it. The main issue is the name - Apple probably won't like the name very
much.

~~~
acct1771
So he'll copy the name to the description (shrugging emoji).

